# Java Security



## mchukans (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo, ich habe meine Jar-Date signiert. Ich möchte das Applet auf einem anderen Rechner darstellen. Muss ich für jeden Rechner die Jar-Datei neu signieren?
Danke vielmals!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## wayne (24. Aug 2007)

nein musst du nicht. das durch die signierung erstellte zertifikat wird in der jar-datei gespeichert und mitübertragen. aber auf jedem rechner auf dem das applet zum ersten mal gestartet wird, wird vor der ausführung ein fenster erscheinen, in dem der user gefragt wird, ob er dem ersteller des applets vertraut. 

wayne


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------

